# creepy image of mickey mouse



## Naooki (Oct 27, 2015)

YALL IM LOSING MY MIND LIKE OK
i hit the windows key. u know the one. and i looked at the screen real quick cause it lagged, and saw this thing?? https://gyazo.com/208a5a416f9bde98cc126519d1ef11e4 um?? why?
i have Never seen that image before in my life? and i know i havent downloaded it, and ik nobodys sent it to me?? and i looked thru all my folders for this creepy image of mickey mouse but to no avail? 
please help why is this satanic thing on my pc


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Photos will only appear there if they are stored in your Microsoft OneDrive or your local PC photo folder. Check both of those places.

If you click the Photos app, does it show up?


----------



## Naooki (Oct 27, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Photos will only appear there if they are stored in your Microsoft OneDrive or your local PC photo folder. Check both of those places.
> 
> If you click the Photos app, does it show up?


no, i even looked in the folder in windows explorer and theres nothing there. i dont use onedrive, so it cant be that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does it still show up?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can change the picture for your user account by going to Control Panel/User Accounts/Change Picture


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You have an unfinished thread in our malware forum from 10/27/2015 - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...king-my-computer-tbh-1058650.html#post6704938

Did you ever get help to remove the virus(')?


----------

